# GPU-Z and GTS 250?



## SeanG (Mar 28, 2009)

I figured since gpu-z atleast reads my card as a GTS 250 instead of a 9800gtx/9800gtx+,it would have the right revision and die size on it.Is this ever going to be fixed?


----------



## SeanG (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this something evga has to fix in thier bios,or is it something thats imbedded in the card from nvidia?I mean if its the bios,I dont know why evga or the other companys cant fix it to read right?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Due to the BIOS on the card, GPU-Z is likely "fooled" as it recognises the card as a GTS250, and pulls up hardware details (assuming) in its own database for a GTS250.


----------



## largon (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you actually know that your card would be a B1 55nm? It's possible it's not.


----------



## SeanG (Apr 15, 2009)

largon said:


> Do you actually know that your card would be a B1 55nm? It's possible it's not.




Well unless nvidia is lieing to everybody it is.I doubt theres any such thing as a 65nm 250.


----------



## sam_217 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nonsense, GTS250 uses the same chip asi 9800GTX+ clocked to 738MHz, this chip is manifactured by 55nm manufacturing process, this is mistake of GPU-Z, which still can not identify nvidia GTS250 right.


----------



## SteveJK (Jun 18, 2009)

I have an XFX 9800 GTX+ 55nm and I have the same issue, i've signaled the bug 

p.s.
Chip name: G92-421-B1


----------



## richardbel (Jun 18, 2009)

woah nice info steve..


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 18, 2009)

It sees my GTS 250 correctly.....


----------



## SteveJK (Jun 18, 2009)

richardbel said:


> woah nice info steve..



good to help... when I saw 65 nm on GPU-Z for my new 9800 gtx+, I've started swearing :shadedshu

Now that I've installed the Accelero S1, i'm pretty relaxed

OT: The stock cooler of XFX is a total fail: noisy and unefficent.

T° Ambient: 28°C
_Stock values_
Idle: 45°C @ 50+% fan speed (untollerable)
Company of Heroes session: 70+°C @ 80+% fan speed (100% headache)

_Rivatuner operated_
Idle: 50°C @ 25% fan speed (little quite)
Company of Heroes session: 78°C @ 35% fan speed (a little more noiser, but tollerable)

_Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 rev. 2_
Idle: *41°C - fanless*
Company of Heroes session: *59°C - fanless*

Simply amazing


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 20, 2009)

I ran GPU-Z last night after I got my modded cooler done. I was wrong, it does report the wrong die size...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2009)

This issue can not be fixed.  It is nVidia's fault, they did not change the GPUID when then moved from the 65nm G92 to the 55nm G92b.  They did this so that the G92b would be a direct drop in replacement for the G92, with no other modification of the card necessary to support it.

That means no software can accurately destiquish between the 65nm and 55nm core.  So GPU-z just assumes the worst and says 65nm, the only way to be for sure on any G92 card is to pull the heatsink and check yourself.


----------

